# Postcard from Italy



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a while since I was in Milan & I'd forgotten how much I love this city. They've finished cleaning the Duomo & it's without its scaffolding & is looking beautiful. Found a great CD/DVD shop in the Galleria Vittorio Emanuele.

I don't have Il Trittico on CD & this was in a sale for €8.50. I don't know if it's any good so I've either got a bargain or not. :lol:


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Well it looks like Freni so there's a bonus - ooh Milano, I'd love to go.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Found a great CD/DVD shop in the Galleria Vittorio Emanuele.


I think I know that one. Ate up way too many lira of mine when I lived in Milan in the 80s.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

That Il Trittico is fine. Anything from Puccini with Freni is bound to be good.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Been to Bergamo today, the birthplace of Gaetano Donizetti. Bergamo is in two parts Città Alta the old historic part (high town) and Città Bassa (low town) linked by a funicular. The high town is absolutely fabulous, extremely old with wonderful old buildings & narrow streets to wander through.

The Donizetti Museum is in Città Alta & it isn't very big but what they've got in there is stunning and priceless. Well worth the visit.

Only problem it's been heavy rain all day & couldn't take photos. Want to go again, maybe next year.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I love seeing a handwritten score thinking that some time ago, a composer sat above it drawing the little dots on the paper  

Well, at least his handwriting is more clearer than Beethoven's 

I wish I could see a the whole score of a symphony in Mahler's writing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thunderstorms today so plans changed a bit. Went to La Scala museum this morning & all the way up the stairs they have the famous old posters. There were lots of paintings & busts, but was a bit disappointed with the rest. You had access to a box so could see the auditorium and it's made me want to go to see an opera there.

 

Then I went to Casa Verdi. I paid my respects at the crypt - a very atmospheric and beautiful place.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Update on my travels. 
On the Thursday went to Stresa on Lake Maggiore & took an excursion to the Borromean Islands.



"Welcome aboard"

 

Not sure how our Captain came by his trophies



Friendly inhabitant of Isola Madre

 

The beguiling Isola dei Pescatori


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Got back from Stresa in time to visit an exhibition of La Scala costumes. It was brilliant. Free, no restriction on photography and friendly staff. I was able to feel (with permission) the weight of Ulrica's necklace. Opera being played through loudspeakers.

  

Trovatore

  

Ballo

(With thanks to mamascarlatti for suggesting the visit to Stresa & excursion to the islands. Also for her timely reminder about the exhibition)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Having watched the 'live film' of Rigoletto a Mantova on the TV, I decided to visit Mantova while I was in Italy to see some of the locations they used.

I went in the Palazzo Ducal & found the hall which the Duke runs into & then sings through the window & you see Rigoletto on the walkway opposite. From about 3.35 onwards on YouTube.

 

The castle & the walkway from outside

 

Was about to leave when I saw a poster of the Rigoletto 'live film' stuck to a half-open door. I went in hoping to buy a copy of the poster. I asked a guy inside if I could buy a copy & he said no but I could have the one on the door & started to peel it off. I was so pleased & started wittering on about my coming from England & wanting to visit Mantova after seeing Rigoletto on BBC. He asked me what I thought of Rigoletto & I said I'd loved it. He said 'That's good to know. I'm the Producer!' I felt a bit embarrassed that I hadn't recognised Andrea Andermann (he of Tosca in the settings and at the times of Tosca & La Traviata a Paris fame) but he was a really nice guy & kept thanking me for saying kind things about the film.

Yours truly looking for all the world like she's posing for a convict mug shot & close up of my fabulous souvenir of my trip to Mantova.


----------

